# wie so viele - auch ich suche einen neuen Monitor



## SpiderJ (16. November 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich suche, wie erwähnt, einen technisch und qualitativ hochwertigen Monitor, der besonders vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her überrragend ist.

Ich hatte lange Zeit zwei Monitore im Einsatz
(quasi einen zum Internet Surfen usw. - und den anderen (besseren) zum BluRay gucken und Fussi Spielen...

ASUS VS VS248H (zum Spielen und Filme gucken)
Samsung SyncMaster 203B (zum bischen Internet Surfen usw.)

Leider hatte ich eine Phase, in der ich dringend, schnell etwas Geld brauchte, für...(private Sache)
Ich hatte also den Asus Monitor verkauft, von dem ich bisher sehr zufrieden war (ich bin kein Fachmann, meine Meinung ist also rein subjektiv)

Frage nun, da ich zum Spielen (PES 2015 usw), es grausam finde, mit meinem "alten" Monitor Samsung...

Welchen könnt Ihr mir wärmstens empfehlen ?

Preislich, wieder so um die 200 €....(wobei ich nicht auf den Cent gucke, sondern Preis/Leistung stimmen muss)

Danke Leute, für Unterstützung...

Mein Spielerechner ist noch einigermaßer auf guten Stand, (wurde auch hier im Forum damals zusammengestellt...)
ich spielte und würde wieder spielen, auf höchster Auflösung, Ingame Einstellungen alles auf Maximum 
(was bei PES2015 nicht extreme Anforderungen hat)
Ich habe eine Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 Grafikkarte, 8 GB Ram, nutze Windows 8.1 64bit, habe einen Intel Core i5-3570 Prozessor.


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2014)

Ich würde da zum Dell U2414H greifen.
Da kriegst du ein sehr gutes Bild und volle Ergonomie.
Einen Test gibts auf tftcentral.


----------



## SpiderJ (17. November 2014)

Danke Dir, JoM79, für Deinen Vorschlag.

Ansonsten, gerichtet an andere User, keine weiteren Vorschläge, 
für einen tollen und geeigneten Monitor, im Preisbereich +- 200 EUR ?


----------



## SpiderJ (19. November 2014)

Guten Abend allerseits.

soeben habe ich erfahren, dass mein evtl. neuer Monitor doch etwas größer und hochwertiger sein muss.
Sprich, er darf sich ruhig, vom Preis her, im Bereich 300+- befinden.
Meine Freundin will/muss nämlich ihren Laptop ab und zu, hier in meinem Arbeitszimmer, an den Monitor anschließen, 
um sogenannte "Protoplasten-Versuche" auszuwerten.
Und dafür benötigt sie einen entsprechenden Monitor, könnte dann Home Office machen usw.
Sie beteiligt sich also an den Kosten und daher suche ich, suchen wir, nun einen Monitor 
entsprechend der neuen Konstellationen.

Vielen Dank für Tipps !


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2014)

Hmm, braucht sie denn irgendwas spezielles zum Auswerten oder wie läuft das?


----------



## SpiderJ (19. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, braucht sie denn irgendwas spezielles zum Auswerten oder wie läuft das?


 
Ich weiß nicht genau, was Du mit Deiner Aussage meinst ?
Sie hat mir nur gesagt, sie wird demnächst sich an diese Auswertungen setzen müssen, und dazu ihren laptop benutzen.
Und das es Spitze wäre, an einem großen Monitor zu arbeiten, statt auf den kleinen Laptop Bildschirm schauen zu müssen.(Das geht doch, oder? Laptop an einem externen PC Monitor anschließen und darüber schauen, und der normale Laptop Bildschirm bleibt dunkel...)


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2014)

Ja klar geht das.
Was ich meinte ist, ob sie da einfach nur Daten ganz Simpel in Excel eingibt.
Nur das auf nem grossen Monitor bei Auflösung auch nicht mehr Arbeitsfläche vorhanden ist, da bräuchte es dann schon 21:9 oder WQHD.


----------



## SpiderJ (19. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja klar geht das.
> Was ich meinte ist, ob sie da einfach nur Daten ganz Simpel in Excel eingibt.
> Nur das auf nem grossen Monitor bei Auflösung auch nicht mehr Arbeitsfläche vorhanden ist, da bräuchte es dann schon 21:9 oder WQHD.


 
ich werde sie heute abend am Telefon mal fragen. (sie ist unter der Woche in unser Zweitwohnung)
Guter Einwand von Dir also, danke...
Ich melde mich dann bald wieder hier...

* Update*
Sie würde diese Auswertungen nicht nur mit Excel Listen erstellen.
Sie würde Bilder bearbeiten, bedeutet, sie würde aktive Bildbearbeitung betreiben müssen.
Und dafür wäre ein größerer Monitor, als ab 24 Zoll aufwärts, prima.


----------



## SpiderJ (21. November 2014)

* Update*

? Niemand, der Auskünfte / Tipps geben kann / mag ?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> * Update*
> 
> ? Niemand, der Auskünfte / Tipps geben kann / mag ?



Oh, garnicht gesehen.
Würde da aber zu 21:9 raten.
Da hast du mehr Arbeitsfläche und ne hohe RGB Abdeckung. 
Guck dir am besten mal bei Prad ein  paar Tests an.


----------



## SpiderJ (21. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh, garnicht gesehen.
> Würde da aber zu 21:9 raten.
> Da hast du mehr Arbeitsfläche und ne hohe RGB Abdeckung.
> Guck dir am besten mal bei Prad ein  paar Tests an.


 
hi, danke für Deine Antwort.
Also..

unser neuer Monitor sollte quasi mehrgleisig bildlich gesprochen qualitativ Top sein.

1) für das evtl. ab und zu mal Daddeln (Pro Evolution Soccer, Football Manager..)
2) für die Bildbearbeitung (was aber wohl eher 1x die Woche nur vorkommt)
3) evtl. für nebenbei, während ich im Internet surfe, abspielen meiner Serien (1080p)

Fazit: Trotzdem würde da ein 21:9 Verhältnis Monitor Top sein ? Wenn ja, welcher genau, bei EUR 200-300
Wenn nein, zu 21:9, welcher würde, genaue Bezeichnung, dann bei EUR 200-300, ideal sein...
(Mir ist nicht 100 % wichtig, ob 24 oder 27 Zoll. Die Qualität muss der Ausschlag sein.)

* Update: *
Ich habe nun 4 Geräte gesehen, online, die rein von den Beurteilungen, Top sein müssten.
Was meint Ihr ?
(Natürlich wären, bezogen auf meinen Text, sieh oben, genrerell Monitor Tipps gerne gesehen. Ich beziehe meinen Wunsch auf eine Antwort, nicht nur auf meine hier aufgelisteten Beispiel Monitore. Danke

http://www.amazon.de/LG-25UM65-P-LE...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1416591968&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-GW2765HT-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1416592043&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.de/Shimian-QH270-...1_9?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1416592043&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.de/NEC-MultiSync-...11?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1416592043&sr=1-11

(und wichtig noch: Wir haben jetzt nicht sooo den extrem mega Druck, bzw. Anspruch. Es muss also nicht zwingend ein fast 400 EUR Gerät sein. Dennoch haben wir den Anspruch, für, ich sag mal die Hälfte, fast 200 EUR, irgend so ein Ramsch Mist zu kaufen. Ist klar.


----------



## SpiderJ (22. November 2014)

* Update *

huhu...?


----------



## haii91 (22. November 2014)

Bleib lieber beim Dell U2414H

Als ob man Chloroplasten so betrachten muss, dass 24 Zoll zu klein wären. 
Du kannst zudem noch die Pivot funktion nutzen und dazugehörige extra "Display manager".


----------



## SpiderJ (23. November 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Bleib lieber beim Dell U2414H
> 
> Als ob man Chloroplasten so betrachten muss, dass 24 Zoll zu klein wären.
> Du kannst zudem noch die Pivot funktion nutzen und dazugehörige extra "Display manager".


 
Danke für Deine Antwort.
Kannst Du den hinteren Teil Deiner Nachricht, mit anderen Worten nochmal erläutern?
Damit ich meiner Gattin sagen kann, wie sie das machen soll, wenn sie den Dell nutzt, für die Arbeit...

PS: Unser gesuchter Monitor soll nur ansatzweise durch sie genutzt werden. In der Hauptsache nutze ich ihn, fürs Fussi daddeln oder ähnliches ! Dafür wäre der Dell auch noch Top ???


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2014)

Würde trotzdem eher auf 21:9 gehen, aber mindestens 29"
Da kannst du links mit Office arbeiten und gleichzeitig rechts Bildbearbeitung machen.
Wenn ein Fesnter reicht, dann auch gerne 24".


----------



## SpiderJ (23. November 2014)

Hi zusammen,

also, bei dem Dell, wäre das ja dieser hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Dell-LED-Monit...ie=UTF8&qid=1416757243&sr=8-1&keywords=u2414h

Preislich, ein guter Deal oder ?
wenn ich da auf der Dell Seite sehe, was der dort kostet: 
http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/dell-u2414h?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&s=dhs

und nun kommst du, JoM79...
welchen, bitte Link, würdest du mit 100 % Gewissheit, anstatt dem Dell , mir wärmstens empfehlen..
von mir aus, auch 21:9 und 29 Zoll...
Wichtig, die Qualität vom Gerät muss stimmen und preislich im Bereich 200-300 EUR


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2014)

Ich würde den hier nehmen.
Der kostet zwar ein wenig mehr als 300€, aber ist auch sehr gut.
Nen Test gibt es bei Prad.


----------



## SpiderJ (24. November 2014)

Moin,

der Monitor im 21:9 Format ist uns preislich zu viel..

zum DELL...bisher dachte ich, der wird es sein...

jetzt lese ich folgendes Statement ( Ich bitte Euch mal um Eure Meinung dazu)

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?sr=1040261,-1

"
Hatte vor, diesen Monitor zu kaufen, da er ein wirklich guter allround Monitor ist.
Einzig negativ für mich wäre ein fehlender DVI Port (Adapter Kabel benutzen), 16:9 Format (Geschmackssache), kein Lichtsensor (kann man drauf verzichten).

Nur leider hat Dell ein paar Bugs eingebaut, weshalb ich vom Kauf abraten möchte und Dell dazu zu bewegen, hier nachzubessern.

Als erstes wäre da der Full RGB Bug: über HDMI und DP wird der Monitor am PC als HDTV erkannt und stellt Farben falsch dar. Dies ist auch hier in englisch nachzulesen:
http://pcmonitors.info/forum/topic/dell-u2414h-dp-mst-daisy-chain/#post-28796
Es gibt zwar relativ einfache Möglichkeiten, dieses Problem teilweise zu umgehen, was aber keinem Anwender zuzumuten sein sollte, zumal man dafür erstmal stundenlang im Internet forschen müsste.

Da zweite ist ein falsches Verhalten des Gerätes im Standby, was unter bestimmten Bedingungen anscheinend auftreten kann.
nachzulesen
hier: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19542085.aspx?pi23185=1#20506975
(auf Seite 2 z.B.)
und hier: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19542746.aspx 
"


----------



## haii91 (24. November 2014)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Monitor im 21:9 Format ist uns preislich zu viel..
> 
> ...



Dieser Bug existiert immer noch, aber Dell hat dieses Problem schon erkannt und hat es auch für den Laien angepasst. D.h. auspacken, anschalten und genießen.  Dell hat es  mit dem RGB-Bug quasi für dich schon gefixt.

Pivot-Funktion bedeutet nichts anderes, als den Monitor in Hochformat zu drehen, wodurch man bei den mikroskopischen Bilder, dass Gefühl hat, es ist größer als im Querformat. Besonders sinnvoll, wenn man sehr lange Praktikums Skripte zu lesen hat.

Der Display Manager könnte dir oder deine Freundin gefallen.
http://youtu.be/9AtNFdhTHEY?t=4m43s

Chloroplasten kann man hier nicht erkennen,  aber den Unterschied, wenn man die unterschiedlichen Größen der Bilder betrachtet.

Ohne Pivot-Funktion:
http://www11.pic-upload.de/24.11.14/fzyx41dd73.jpg

Pivot-Funktion:
http://www11.pic-upload.de/24.11.14/pjwm9mdf8ms5.jpg


----------



## SpiderJ (24. November 2014)

Hi..

also, verstehe ich das richtig, mit diesem DELL Monitor hätte meine Gattin die Möglichkeit, wenn sie denn will, 
für ihre Arbeiten, den Monitor so zu drehen, dass sie quasi im Hochformat arbeitet. (Pivot Funktion)
Dies ist möglich, weil dieser DELL Monitor sich halt so drehen lässt.
Korrekt verstanden ?

Und das mit dem Bug, und dem angeblichen "Bug behoben" verstehe ich noch nicht ganz.
Willst Du damit einfach nur sagen, wenn ich quasi jetzt diesen DELL kaufe, erhalte, anschließe, und dann den neuesten Treiber installiere,
würde ich von Bugs oder sonstiges Müll, nichts mehr spüren müssen, weil durch neuesten Treiber behoben ?

Thema Display Manager
Ich habe das Video nur überflogen, bitte mal mit einfachen Worten...Wird dort nicht einfach nur derMonitor korrekt eingestellt ?
Sorry, bin mehr wie übermüdet und daher wohl nicht mehr in der Lage gewesen, das Video in vollem Maße zu verfolgen.

und zu guter Letzt:
Wäre dieser DELL Monitor wirklich auch Top geeignet und halt, quasi flackern und schlierenfrei für das Gaming ?
Für bischen Fussi oder so spielen wollen (ab und zu mal - 1-2x mal die Woche evtl.)

Und für das Nutzen von Serien / Filme gucken (in 1080p)? 
auch dafür gut genug geeignet oder flackern oder schlieren oder sonst was ?


----------



## haii91 (25. November 2014)

Genau. Deine Freundin kann den Monitor drehen und mit Rechtsklick auf Desktop/ Bildschirmauflösung/ Hochformat einstellen und das wars.

Nun zum Bug. Wenn du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hast, dann gibt es den sogenannten RGB Range Bug. Das bedeutet nur, du erreichst nicht den vollen Farbraum und das Resultat ist einfach schlechtere Farben. Das Problem liegt aber nicht am Monitor selbst, sondern eher an der Grafikkarte . Falls du eine AMD Karte hast, dann kommt der Bug auch gar nicht vor.

Im Internet gibt es Lösungsansätze, um dieses Problem zu beseitigen, indem man in die Nvidia Steuerung geht und die Hz - Zahl von verschieden 60Hz ändert. Nun,  Dell hat das Problem erkannt und auch das Problem für dich schon "behoben".  Also brauchst du dir auch gar keine Gedanken mehr über den Bug zu machen. Bei älteren Revisionen war das vorher nicht der Fall, dass aber nur am Rande und das interessiert dich auch nicht weiter. 

Display Manager
Also im verlinkten Video bei Minute 4:43 kannst du prima erkennen, wie du praktisch  mehrere Fenster verschiedenartig auf dem Desktop verteilen kannst, ohne alles manuell zu vergrößern oder zu verkleinern. Ein sehr nützliches Programm, wenn du nur ein Monitor besitzt und mit mehreren Fenster arbeitest. 

Der Monitor flackert nicht, dass kommt nur vor, wenn deine Grafikkarte nicht in Ordnung ist und schlieren hat man bei jeden Monitor, wenn man Hardware schwache Spiele daddelt. Das Problem kannst du beseitigen, wenn du V-Sync  oder bei Nvidia Grafikkarten in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung/ adaptive V-Sync  anschaltest.
Spiele wie Fußball gar kein Problem.

Für Filme/ Serien in FullHD(1080p) ist es bestens geeignet, da hast du wirklich mit gar keinen Problemen zu rechnen.

Falls du den Monitor bestellst und auch zuhause hast, kannst du von Bildmodus "Standard" auf "sRGB" umschalten, dass bringt meiner Meinung die optimalsten Farben.
Es ist wirklich nicht kompliziert. Einfach den Monitor anstecken und anmachen. Die Voreinstellung von Dell sind schon sehr gut und du brauchst auch gar keine Schnick Schnack Einstellungen zu machen. Dell hat das alles für dich schon vorbereitet .

Ein Argument habe ich noch. Der Monitor hat super dünne Rahmen. Optisch einfach Klasse .


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Der Monitor flackert nicht, dass kommt nur vor, wenn deine Grafikkarte nicht in Ordnung ist und schlieren hat man bei jeden Monitor, wenn man Hardware schwache Spiele daddelt. Das Problem kannst du beseitigen, wenn du V-Sync  oder bei Nvidia Grafikkarten in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung/ adaptive V-Sync  anschaltest.
> Spiele wie Fußball gar kein Problem.



Ähmm, nein.
Schlieren kommen wenn dann von einer zu langsamen Reaktionszeit eines Monitors.
Was du meinst ist Tearing und das kommt wenn man mehr fps hat als der Monitor an Hertz ausgeben kann.



haii91 schrieb:


> Nun zum Bug. Wenn du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hast,  dann gibt es den sogenannten RGB Range Bug. Das bedeutet nur, du  erreichst nicht den vollen Farbraum und das Resultat ist einfach  schlechtere Farben. Das Problem liegt aber nicht am Monitor selbst,  sondern eher an der Grafikkarte . Falls du eine AMD Karte hast, dann  kommt der Bug auch gar nicht vor.



Schlechtere Farben hast du nicht wirklich, weil nur Weiß und Schwarz betroffen sind.
Genauer gesagt die ersten 15 Schwarztöne und die letzten 20 Weißtöne
Und das Problem kommt vom Treiber.


----------



## SpiderJ (25. November 2014)

Hi Jungs,
danke zunächst für Eure Hilfe, indem ihr mir so ausführlich antwortet. Toll.

Ich bin nun einen Schritt weiter, mit dem Entschluss Dell U2414H, ja oder nein.

Wenn ich eure Aussagen zusammenfasse.

1)
Spiele spielen                                                     kein Problem, kein Nachteil (ich habe übrigens eine Nvidia GTX 670 Grafikkarte)
neuesten Nvidia Treiber stets nutzen (somit kein wirklicher Farb-Bug, kein Tearingmehr), 
Ingame Settings sowie bei der Grafikkarte in den Settings AA nicht auf Extrem schalten, dann kein Probleme

2)
Filme, Serien in 1080 p gucken               kein Problem, kein Nachteile

3)
den Monitor nach Erhalt und Einschalten auf den Menüpunkt sRGB statt Standard stellen, für optimalstes Bild.

4)
der Dell Monitor ist von der Reaktionszeit  soo gut genug, dass an sich kein Schlieren kommen müsste...

5) 
Arbeiten an diesem Monitor, kein Ding alles gut...Monitor drehbar, dann einfach Auflösung zu Hochformat ändern, Fertig


----------



## SpiderJ (25. November 2014)

Update:

Ich werde ihn wohl kaufen / bestellen.

Ich finde zwar den einen oder anderen Anbieter, der 2-3 € günstiger ist, als hier bei Amazon.
Dell U2414H 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

aber, dann kommt Versand dazu...oder Lieferzeit erst in einigen Tagen usw..

Oder kennt jemand ein noch besseres Angebot für mich ?


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2014)

Bei Amazon hast du den besten Support, also würde ich das bestellen.
Und zu Punkt 1:
Der neueste Treiber nützt dir bei Tearing nichts, da musst du schon Vsync oder Adaptive Sync einschalten.
Zu Punkt 3:
Ich würde den immer auf meine persönlichen Vorlieben einstellen und nicht auf ein bestimmtes Profil festlegen lassen.


----------



## SpiderJ (26. November 2014)

Habe den Monitor bei AMazon bestellt. Und morgen wird er bereits eintrudeln...Cool...
Mal sehen, wie es dann weiter geht....


----------



## SpiderJ (27. November 2014)

*Update*

Monitor erhalten und läuft nun.
Bin noch nicht so ganz zufrieden mit dem Bild.
Habe den Dell Display Manager installiert und den Treiber von der CD.
Mag mir jemand mal seine, für sich optimalsten, Bildschirmeinstellungen nennen ?
ich finde, egal ob standard, sRGB oder sonst was..alles nicht besonders gut...
bis jetzt muss ich sagen, bin ich nicht zufrieden ....

ich habe aktuell eingestellt:

Auflösung: 1920*1080
manueller Modus: sRGB
Helligkeit: 80 %
Kontrast: 80%

Unter Geräte Manager steht bei Monitor und Treiber:

Dell U2414H (Hdmi 1)
Treiberversion: 1.0.0.0
Treiberdatum: 29.08.2013

auf dieser Seite gibt es , für mein Win 8.1 64bit zwei neue Files:

http://www.dell.com/support/home/de/de/debsdt1/product-support/product/dell-u2414h/drivers

Dell U2414H Monitor Driver (Datum: 26.11.2013)
und
Dell DDM Monitor Application (Datum: 16.10.2014)

Muss ich das installieren, um besseres Bild bzw. überhaupt eine Verbesserung zu haben ?


----------



## haii91 (27. November 2014)

Kannst du mal unter Nvidia Systemsteuerung  bei "Auflösung ändern" schauen und mir sagen, was dort für eine Bildwiederholfrequenz angegeben ist?


----------



## SpiderJ (27. November 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal unter Nvidia Systemsteuerung  bei "Auflösung ändern" schauen und mir sagen, was dort für eine Bildwiederholfrequenz angegeben ist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haii91 (27. November 2014)

Wie ist es aussieht, hat Dell bei dir die Einstellung nicht vorgenommen, dass ist auch nicht so schlimm. 
Versuch auf Auflösung ändern/Anpassen/ Benutzdefinierte Auflösung erstellen/Bildwiederholfrequenz 61. 

So muss es am Ende aussehen.
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-25392049/Unbenannt.png.html


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2014)

Und mach mal den Kontrast runter, das Bild ist doch fast nur noch eintönig.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ist es jetzt. korrekt ?

und im Dell Display Manager habe ich geändert: Kontrast 75 statt 80 %; Helligkeit blieb bei 80 %

Ich habe meinen Dell Monitor per HDMI Kabel am PC dran...

in dem Bild des anderen Users steht das nicht, sondern DisplayPort-PC Anzeige

Ist dadurch auch mein Bild schlechter ?
Und bei mir steht nun Progressiv...nicht mehr , wie im ersten Bild, auf nativ


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2014)

Also ich habe den Kontrast bis jetzt bei jedem Monitor auf 50 gehabt, egal ob IPS, TN oder VA.
Wenn ich meinen auf 75 stelle, sieht das Bild einfach nur noch zum Kotzen aus.


----------



## haii91 (27. November 2014)

Wie findest du das Bild jetzt?
Ich denke es gibt keine Verbesserung, da du HDMI als Schnittstelle hast.


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Wie findest du das Bild jetzt?
> Ich denke es gibt keine Verbesserung, da du HDMI als Schnittstelle hast.



Ahja und warum nicht?


----------



## haii91 (27. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja und warum nicht?



Nur so eine Behauptung. Das muss der TE jetzt beantworten.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. November 2014)

also kontrast auf 50, helligkeit auf 80
dazu auf srgb

(ich finde, dann ist der Monitor mega dunkel...)

___
ich habe ja weitere Stecker dabei gehabt, beim Monitor, welche Steckverbindung sollte ich statt hdmi nehmen, dann alles Tip Top ist ??

bin gerade etwas genervt...


----------



## haii91 (27. November 2014)

Meine persönliche Einstellung zum Dell sind Helligkeit: 56 und Kontrast: 75.
Habe aus Interesse den Kontrast auf 50 runter gestellt und das  ist definitiv zu dunkel.

Hast du jetzt ein besseres Bild als vorher? Wenn du es nicht genau sagen kannst, dann wechsle zwischen den Auflösung mit 60 und 61 Hz.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, sieht es jetzt bei mir aus, hali91
(Bei Dir genauso ??)

und ja, der Switch zwischen 60 und 61hz, den sehe ich, bei 61 optisch besser...


----------



## haii91 (27. November 2014)

Bei den Einstellungen, ja.


----------



## haii91 (27. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja und warum nicht?



Für dich nochmal:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1406830

Post von BlubbsDE


----------



## SpiderJ (27. November 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Bei den Einstellungen, ja.



aber...?


----------



## haii91 (27. November 2014)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn bei 61Hz das Bild besser aussieht, dann ist es schon das Endergebnis. Vielleicht ist der Wow Effekt durch den Anfang leider verschwunden, aber es sollte zumindest jetzt zufriedenstellend sein.
Probiere mal einfache WOW trailer wie die hier aus:
Warlords of Draenor:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLzhlsEFcVQ
Lich King:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCr7y4SLhck
Starcraft the Deal:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiG8Gcfk2bQ

Ich empfehle dir den letzten Trailer zu testen,  da siehst du am meisten schwarz und nur du selbst kannst es beurteilen, ob es für dich zufriedenstellend ist.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. November 2014)

also wow trailer finde ich , sind die nicht so ....egal welches ich ansehe, immer nur bis max. 720 anwählbar..keines auf 1080 anwählbar....
daher finde ich das jetzt nicht so prickeld...
egal...


----------



## haii91 (27. November 2014)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> also wow trailer finde ich , sind die nicht so ....egal welches ich ansehe, immer nur bis max. 720 anwählbar..keines auf 1080 anwählbar....
> daher finde ich das jetzt nicht so prickeld...
> egal...



Das liegt wohl an dem HDMI. Ich kann alle auf 1080p ansehen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Für dich nochmal:
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1406830
> 
> Post von BlubbsDE



Das der Nvidia Treiber bei einer HDMI Verbindung den Monitor als TV erkennt ist nicht neues.
Auch beim Anschluss über DP haben viele Monitore dieses Problem.
Ausserdem würde ich nicht auf 61Hz gehen, sondern die Timings manuell anpassen.
In den Timings die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 59,999Hz setzen und es sollte reichen.

Und nur so nebenbei, bei TN und IPS ist der Unterschied beim Schwarz bei weitem nicht so gross wie bei VA.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das der Nvidia Treiber bei einer HDMI Verbindung den Monitor als TV erkennt ist nicht neues.
> Auch beim Anschluss über DP haben viele Monitore dieses Problem.
> Ausserdem würde ich nicht auf 61Hz gehen, sondern die Timings manuell anpassen.
> In den Timings die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 59,999Hz setzen und es sollte reichen.
> ...



oh je...
also ich habe nun gelesen..bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege..
erscheint in der nvidia systemsteuerung nicht PD Monitor oder so..sondern HDTV , HD oder ähnliches...
dann hat man NICHT den Ultra Sharp , sprich, das beste Bild...
korrekt

so. und um das Hinzubekommen, hieß es hier erst, manuell auf 61 hz zu stellen..siehe meine Bilder oben..

jetzt schreibt jemand, nein, mach das nicht, ändere Timings ab...
??
Was denn nun ?

Und das mit den Timings habe ich nicht verstanden, wo genau mach ich was ?

und beim Monitor waren auch andere Kabel bei...sollte ich das lieber nehmen, statt meinem Hdmi Kabel ??
(DisplayPort..? noch nie von gehört !)


----------



## SpiderJ (27. November 2014)

"Und nur so nebenbei, bei TN und IPS ist der Unterschied beim Schwarz bei weitem nicht so gross wie bei VA. "

Ich werde kein Wort, bitte verständlicher...die Abkürzungen helfen mir als Laien nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2014)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> oh je...
> also ich habe nun gelesen..bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege..
> erscheint in der nvidia systemsteuerung nicht PD Monitor oder so..sondern HDTV , HD oder ähnliches...
> dann hat man NICHT den Ultra Sharp , sprich, das beste Bild...
> ...



Ultrasharp ist die Bezeichung von deinem Monitor und hat nix mit der Auflösung zu tun.
Und probier es doch erstmal mit dem DP Kabel, HDMI sollte am Rechner immer die letzte Lösung sein.

Bei den Timings warst du ja schon drin.
Unter der Option für die Hertzzahl kannst du die Timgs nochmal genauer anpassen.
Das steht ab Werk auf Automatisch.
Da wählst du manuell aus und dann unten bei der Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 59,999Hz gehen.
Oben die Hertz lässt du auf 60.

Viele Monitore machen Probleme mit HDMI und mehr als 60Hz.
Deswegen solltest du diese Option einmal probieren.
Vorher aber die alte Auflösung löschen.

Zu den Paneltypen:
IPS und TN haben ein nicht so tiefen Schwarzwert wie VA.
Ich persönlich empfinde das Schwarz bei TN und IPS immer noch als dunkles Grau.
Bei VA ist Schwarz richtig Schwarz und da fällt dir der Unterschied mehr auf wenn du nicht den vollen RGB Bereich nutzt.
Hier mal als Beispiel bei einem VA Monitor, links eingeschränkt und rechts voll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpiderJ (28. November 2014)

Guten Abend allerseits.

Ich habe meinen Rechner, genauergesagt, mein Büro mal umgebaut.
Nun habe ich den Rechner neu aufgestellt, alle Kabel/Stecker vom PC gelöst und nach dem Neuaufbau wieder verbunden.
Diesmal habe ich an meinem Rechner einen Eingang für das Display Port Kabel gefunden...
Was ist passiert? 
Nun...habe jetzt den Rechner das erste mal wieder angemacht und das Bld erscheint...
(hatte am Monitor selbst auf Mini Display Port geklickt)

Schaue ich nun unter Nvidia Systemsteuerung nach, erkennt der Rechner offensichtlich den Monitor als PC Monitor.
"DisplayPort - PC Anzeige"

Ich habe hier jetzt mal alle möglichen relevanten Screenshots für Euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißt das jetzt, der Monitor ist so gut und ich habe nichts mehr mit dem Bug zu tun, und muss nicht mehr hz auf 61 oder dieses manuelle Timings etc. machen ?

_

Welche Einstellungen rät ihr mit jetzt, beim Dell Display Manager zu nutzen ?
(Als das Bild noch per HDMI zu sehen war, fand ich die Einstellung sRGB; Helligkeit: 56 und Kontrast: 75. = Prima)

jetzt, unter DP, 
finde ich genau diese Einstellungen nicht mehr so gut...
daher meine Frage an Leute mit DP Nutzung statt Hdmi für deren Einstellung

Danke.

PS:
Auch jetzt noch, hali91, 
deine Links zu Youtube Videos....alle nur mit max. 720pHD auswählbar...
Wie kann das sein, liegt da bei mir irgendeine generelle falsche Einstellung irgendwo noch vor ?

* Update*
Das mit Youtube habe ich selbst lösen können. Ich habe bisher kein Adobe Flash genutzt..
und bei youtube videos hat dieses dann videos quasi mit firefox plugins die videos gestartet...
habe nun das neueste adobe installiert, als Test, und nun haben die videos auch die Auswahl 1080pHD...
(ich will aber ungern Adobe (wegen Sicherheitsmängel großer Güte !)
naja, mal gucken...


----------



## SpiderJ (28. November 2014)

Oh je....

Ich möchte nun den Laptop meiner Gattin zuschalten (darum wurde der Monitor Kauf ja überhaupt getätigt.)
Ich sehe mit grauen, ihr laptop hat keinen hdmi nur dvi, usb eingänge...

Ich brauche nun Hilfe, was kann ich tun, ich sehe, am Monitor selbst, keine DVi eingänge ....

*Update*
am Laptob USB Eingänge und ein VGA...nicht DVI....

werde dann wohl meine Gattin morgen bei saturn, mediamarkt etc. ein vga-hdmi kabel/adapter holen lassen.
Preis 5-10 € (1080p Darstellung möglich...)


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2014)

Der Monitor steht in der Systemsteuerung des Treibers immer noch auf HD Modus, scroll da mal weiter runter, ob du da einen PC Modus auswählen kannst.
Sollte so aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpiderJ (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



runtersrollen geht. dann erscheint auch "PC"...
allerdings, wie du sehen kannst, nur 1600*1200
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, und nun ?


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2014)

Probier mal das Bild aus.
Wenn ich bei mir auf HD stehen habe, sehe ich ab 4 keinen Unterschied mehr und bei PC ab 2.


----------



## SpiderJ (29. November 2014)

Hhmm...
ab der Nr. 4 aufwärts, sehe ich schon Unterschiede (meiner Meinung nach)
Je höher die Nr., desto heller....
sprich , bei den Zahlen 0,1,2,3 ist das Schwarz am dunkelsten...

Fazit: 
Habe ich nun mit meiner Einstellung, siehe Screenshot (DisplayPort - PC-Anzeige; 1080p, 1920 x 1080 (nativ)...
das Top Bild...und muss "nicht" mehr irgendwelche Sachen, wie manuell auf 61hz...oder ...dieses Tmiings machen ?

das mit den 61hz oder Timings, hatte ich zumindest so verstanden, müsste ich nur machen, wenn ich weiterhin per Hdmi die Verbindung PC zu Monitor gesteckt hätte....


----------



## SpiderJ (29. November 2014)

Ich schreibe jetzt extra einen neuen Beitrag, weil mich das gerade nervt, wieso der Dell Monitor den Laptop, den ich dazuschalten will, nicht erkennt.
Genauergesagt ist folgendes:

Ich habe einen Laptop, der über keinen Hdmi Eingang verfügt. Sondern nur VGA, USB , Netzwerk...
Ich habe bei mir noch ein VGA Kabel (neu und noch eingeschweißt gefunden).
Dann heute bei Saturn einen VGA-Hdmi Adapter geholt.
Ich schließe also das VGA Kabel an den Laptop und stecke am Kabelende den Adpater drauf, um dann Hdmi in Hdmi 1 , meines Dell Monitores zu stecken.
Soweit alles ok.

Ich stelle am Monitor von Mini DisplayPort auf Hdmi 1 um.
Ich sehe nun am Laptop, in den Auflösungsmenü, in der Systemsteuerung, dass ein zweiter Monitor erkannt wird.
ABER...am Dell Monitor tut sich nix...immer nur das Bild, dass der Monitor bald in Standby gehen wird, ein Balken der fortschreitet, zeigt, wie lange das noch dauern wird...
Egal, was ich am Laptop wähle...
duplizieren/klonen...erweitern...nur auf display 2 (Dell Monitor) anzeigen..usw.

nix bringt was....
auch ein Laptop Neustart half nicht....

Jemand Rat....Dell scheint für mich irgendwie gefühlt, nix zu sein.....

Habe als weiteren test, neuen erkannten Monitor, beim Laptop entfernen geklickt.
Dann die Win Taste + P...und habe ausgewählt "Nur Projektor"
Bild wird schwarz am Laptop...dann das VGA Kabel in den Laptop angesteckt...
Laptop Bild bleibt schwarz..und am Dell Monitor auch keine Veränderung zu erkennen....

Der Laptop , den ich versuche, mit dem Dell Monitor zu koppel, heißt:
"TravelMate 8572TG"


----------



## SpiderJ (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen,
ist es korrekt, dass durch den Kabel Tausch (Hdmi weg, Dp dran), die Problematik Bild-Bug behoben ist ?
Weil das System anzeigt: DisplayPort - PC Anzeige 60hz 
Ultra-HD; HD; SD - 1920*1080
?
oder muss ich noch was einstellen..?
Weil etwas runter gescrollt bei PC nur steht: 1600*1200
?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Guck dir mal einfach nen schwarzes Bild an.
Einfach schwarz googeln. 
Einmal normal und einmal mit eigens erstellter Auflösung.
Wenn du da kein Unterschied siehst, ist alles ok.


----------



## SpiderJ (1. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Guck dir mal einfach nen schwarzes Bild an.
> Einfach schwarz googeln.
> Einmal normal und einmal mit eigens erstellter Auflösung.
> Wenn du da kein Unterschied siehst, ist alles ok.



schwarzes Bild per Google (in Auflösung 1920*1080)
und dann..."mit eigens erstellter Auflösung" ???


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Du hast doch ne Auflösung mit 61Hz erstellt, oder nicht?
Also suchst dir einfach nen schwarzes Bild und guckst ob du einen Unterschied erkennst zwischen eigener Auflösung und Ultra HD/HD/SD.


----------



## SpiderJ (1. Dezember 2014)

Das Bild (Gesamtbetrachtend) ist bei 61hz, statt 60hz viel heller, klarer....
bei 60hz war alles irgendwie mehr in einem dunkleren Touch....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

wie kann schwarz heller sein?


----------



## SpiderJ (1. Dezember 2014)

ich meine, das ganze bild an sich, wenn ich auf den desktop gucke....dann ist bei umstellung auf 61hz einiges heller...stelle ich auf 60hz um, hat es wieder diesen dunkleren touch...

ich spreche also von eindrücken , unabhängig vom schwarzen bild ansehen....


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Achso, bei Schwarz siehst du es halt am Besten.
Eingeschränkter Farbraum=dunkelgrau, voller Farbraum=schwarz.


----------

